# Honda Civic EP3 Type R Concours Wax & Refurb Wheels



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I have now finished my latest detail some 16 hours in total, maybe a little more :buffer: I have collected my wheels from Rimtec in Meopham today. Very pleased with the finish on the wheels but I do think I need to stick the Honda sign on the center cap. Gave the wheels a coat od Poorboys Rim Wax before fitting.

I'm also very pleased with the results of the paint work as this is the first time I have used Victoria Concours Wax, as recommended by the site, cheers!:thumb:

Below are some pis, some of which are HDR


























































































Ok so not to happy with the wheels without the Honda H, sorted!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, nee Honda centre caps tho buddy.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good, I'm a big fan of Milano Red (behind VW Tornado-Red of course :lol n yours does look awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks fab👍

Love this pic - would look great on a Type R calendar 👍


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks a fantastic finish mate .


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That's one tidy looking type-r


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Lovely looking motor mate:thumb:

There's a guy on civinfo that does the logo for the centre caps.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

DOBE said:


> Lovely looking motor mate:thumb:
> 
> There's a guy on civinfo that does the logo for the centre caps.


Hi, I have some stickers to put on, I got these from Ebay so not to sure how good they will be. Thanks for the info:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks perfect mate, good job! Machine polish?


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Fantastic finish. Great car. Miss mine. Love the pic across the lawn. Need the red H on the wheels


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

JMDetailing said:


> Looks perfect mate, good job! Machine polish?


Hi, yes I used Megs G220.
Cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Stevesuds said:


> Fantastic finish. Great car. Miss mine. Love the pic across the lawn. Need the red H on the wheels


Going to put wheel stickers on tonight, finishes them off nicely!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Beautiful type R, love these and yours looks sorted:thumb:


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

beautiful looking car, excellent work


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

can i ask what pads you used on on your polisher? and the wheel gel looks super wet, what is it?


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Razormck said:


> can i ask what pads you used on on your polisher? and the wheel gel looks super wet, what is it?


Hi, I used yellow pad which is polishing pad, then black which is finishing pad. Tyre dressing is Megs tyre gel, indurance I think?
Cheers


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

it is just the Megs pads?

Forgot to mention the finish on the car is awesome!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Razormck said:


> it is just the Megs pads?
> 
> Forgot to mention the finish on the car is awesome!


Yes megs pads, I use the red cutting pad but only when needed. This time it was the polishing "yellow" followed by the black "finishing". If you have a lot of marks I start with the cutting pad "red" and a course polish.
Cheers:buffer:


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

Love it, favourite colour on a UKDM!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking super glossy and the wheels are mega clean as expected of course. Nice shine on the tyres too.


----------

